# Do you have a HR24 and having AM21/ATSC recording problems?



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Do you have a HR24 and are getting blank ATSC/Over The Air recordings or a keep or delete popup as soon as you try to play them? If yes please vote as for which manufactures model of the HR24 you're having the problem with in the poll. I'm curious if it's only one model of the HR24 or if all three versions are having this problem.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Ill be watching closely, thanks for the poll RAD.

Mine, of course, is an HR24-500.


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

Have not done any AM21 recording yet with my -500. Any particular channel you want me to hit since we are in the same area?

I will take a look at this as well. I have done some Starz recording without any issues.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Spanky_Partain said:


> Have not done any AM21 recording yet with my -500. Any particular channel you want me to hit since we are in the same area?
> 
> I will take a look at this ass well. I have done some Starz recording without any issues.


Doesn't matter which ATSC channel, it's random and happens on all of them. For testing I set up Leno on one HR24-500 and Letterman on another, both will get hit one or more times a week with a keep/delete as soon as I try to play them. No problems with a HR23-700 doing the same thing.

Haven't had any problems with DBS delivered channels, just ATSC via the AM21.

Thanks


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Not really specific to the HR24-500. Had the same issues with the HR-22 that it used to be hooked up to. 

On the SAT locals we get the "silent brrrriiiipppps", on the OTA via AM21 we don't get them, but the trick play is useless most of the time because about the 90% of the screen stays "frozen" and you can't see when to come out of FF/RW.

Haven't had any of the "keep or delete" problems with it on either DVR though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Would the person that voted for problems with their HR24-100 please provide some detail on what problems they had? Thanks


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I haven't seen any issues with mine but I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Had a big storm wipe out my sat signals last Saturday, so I tuned my HR24-500/AM21 to an OTA channel. Pressed the record button for the local news, but when I tried to play it back later, got the IKD (instant keep or delete) message.


----------



## raromr (Jun 24, 2010)

Sorry, I hit the 100 button, but meant 500. Have had recurring issues with this since I hooked up the AM21. Also have picture freezing issues with boht HR24s, but have not had that as much since last SW upgrade (though I am sure it is a coincidence). Last few ATSC recordings have played fine. Last problem, was a week ago on the off air PBS channel in DFW (13-1). I have pretty much resigned myself to not recording on the OTA channels since as one person stated, the hit or miss aspect of the problem makes future recordings risky, especially for a first run episode.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I've reported issues since the HR24-500 was first available. 

Issues include:
-Leave it on an OTA channel, power off, power on more than six hours later and screen is blank. 
-While watching OTA periodic audio blips, not using DD.
-Some recordings have multiple areas of pixelation that were not present during live broadcast.

Never experienced KOD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Would the person that voted for problems with their HR24-100 please provide some detail on what problems they had? Thanks





raromr said:


> Sorry, I hit the 100 button, but meant 500.


Poll adjusted ... vote carefully!


----------



## Spanky_Partain (Dec 7, 2006)

RAD said:


> Doesn't matter which ATSC channel, it's random and happens on all of them. For testing I set up Leno on one HR24-500 and Letterman on another, both will get hit one or more times a week with a keep/delete as soon as I try to play them. No problems with a HR23-700 doing the same thing.
> 
> Haven't had any problems with DBS delivered channels, just ATSC via the AM21.
> 
> Thanks


I sat down to set this up last night and noticed my AM21 is hooked up to the HR22-100, not the HR24-500. Sorry!


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

I voted for the 200 instead of the 500 by accident. Either my trackball jumped or I am going blind.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I suppose at this point it would be fair to ask if people using the AM21 with a HR24-100 or HR24-200 are having zero problems (since all the corrected votes seem to be going against the HR24-500).


----------



## NaperDan (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope none of you paid for your AM21s....


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Whats that got to do with anything? Thanks for helping with the poll BTW...



Looks like it is only the 500, lucky us.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Also noted today some major popping and clicking sounds whenever I went to bring up Media Share with an OTA channel tuned. Its as if its struggling to hold on to the OTA picture


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

RAD, good work. Looks like this poll has zeroed in on the "500". Now if only D* will take some corrective action!!


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My 24-500 has been working great, no problems.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

So where can one buy a -100 or -200 model?

I really wanted to get an HR24 before this fall season, but I do a lot of OTA recording as D* doesn't offer my locals (though they are scheduled for October). So that scared me away from the HR24, but if the -100 and -200 aren't having the OTA problems, then I might reconsider.

Are there any sites where you can specifically order a -100 or -200? I think I'd prefer a -200 as my HR21-200 is a lot better than my HR21-100.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

finaldiet said:


> My 24-500 has been working great, no problems.


Just to make sure, your HR24-500 is being used for OTA recording via an AM21 and are not having any issues with recordings?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

recording problems? not that I have noticed..
Live tv? yep.. leave it on one overnight and I get a blackscreen in the morning.. have to change channel to get it back..


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Are there any sites where you can specifically order a -100 or -200? I think I'd prefer a -200 as my HR21-200 is a lot better than my HR21-100.


I contacted Solid Signal and they said all they have is the -500. Anywhere you can specifically order the HR24-200?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

A few weeks ago I had this problem with my HR24-500/AM21 so I stopped recording OTA programs. Yesterday I (having forgotten the issue) recorded an OTA program and it replayed without any problems, both locally and via MRV.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Your poll is kind of flawed. You ask if we are having a problem in the thread title but then you assume we are with the answers we have to select from.

Since there was no "no" choice I couldn't vote. I'm not having any AM21/HR24-500 issues.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Your poll is kind of flawed. You ask if we are having a problem in the thread title but then you assume we are with the answers we have to select from.
> 
> Since there was no "no" choice I couldn't vote. I'm not having any AM21/HR24-500 issues.


I wasn't interested in if you weren't having a problem, what I wanted to see was if it was all three model of HR24's which the responses are indicating they aren't.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Yepp, and I think we have our answer as to whether its one model, or all.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> I wasn't interested in if you weren't having a problem, what I wanted to see was if it was all three model of HR24's which the responses are indicating they aren't.


Then why ask "and having recording problems?" if you didn't want people to be able to say no? 

If you didn't want people to say no your poll should have read something like "If you're having recording issues with an AM21/HR24 which HR24 do you have?"


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Polls only been out since the 30th, and you over slept. Do we really need to pollute it with noise and backseat driving now?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Then why ask "and having recording problems?" if you didn't want people to be able to say no?
> 
> If you didn't want people to say no your poll should have read something like "If you're having recording issues with an AM21/HR24 which HR24 do you have?"


Read my poll again, it specifically asked if you're getting blank recordings or keep/delete pop's then pleaes vote, not 'and having recording problems' as you say.



RAD said:


> Do you have a HR24 and are getting blank ATSC/Over The Air recordings or a keep or delete popup as soon as you try to play them? If yes please vote as for which manufactures model of the HR24 you're having the problem with in the poll. I'm curious if it's only one model of the HR24 or if all three versions are having this problem.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Do you think there are enough -100 and -200 in the field with AM21 to make the poll accurate? I mean, how much longer has the -500 been available and how many more of them are in the field? Could that possibly skew the results?

Plus with it being summer, and if viewers are like me, they don't record too much OTA in the summer, so is it possible that the -100 and -200 will start having AM21 problems in the next few weeks when the networks begin the new season?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> Do you think there are enough -100 and -200 in the field with AM21 to make the poll accurate? I mean, how much longer has the -500 been available and how many more of them are in the field? Could that possibly skew the results?


Don't know, only DirecTV would know the ratio of what's out. The 1st look for the HR24-100 came out in July and the HR24-200 in August. So for the -200 could be nobody have even hooked up an AM21, but IMHO with no votes at all for the -100 might be an indication it doesn't have problems.

Again, just a guess and a IMHO, the -500's use a totally chipset, NPX, that DirecTV hasn't used a tall on the HR2X's, while the -100 and -200's use Broadcom, the same as all the other HR2X's. Could be that the code for the AM21/USB interface has issues in the NPX box that the Broadcom boxes don't have.



Indiana627 said:


> Plus with it being summer, and if viewers are like me, they don't record too much OTA in the summer, so is it possible that the -100 and -200 will start having AM21 problems in the next few weeks when the networks begin the new season?


And on the flip side, more folks might use AM21 for recordings to make sure that rain fade doesn't cause missed recordings. I know I tend to do that in the summer time for OTA recordings I really want to make sure I get.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Don't know, only DirecTV would know the ratio of what's out. The 1st look for the HR24-100 came out in July and the HR24-200 in August. So for the -200 could be nobody have even hooked up an AM21, but IMHO with no votes at all for the -100 might be an indication it doesn't have problems.


Which is why I asked ...


James Long said:


> I suppose at this point it would be fair to ask if people using the AM21 with a HR24-100 or HR24-200 are having zero problems (since all the corrected votes seem to be going against the HR24-500).


It seems premature to eliminate models unless one is SURE there are zero problems with those models. The only thing we can say for sure is that all of the problems reported ... so far ... are with the HR24-500 - which means there is a problem with the AM21 and HR24-500 which needs to be looked at and fixed but doesn't eliminate the other models (although "no errors reported" is promising).

I'll let RAD make the final call ... it is his poll and I'm only here because of errors in voting ... but that's my opinion.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James Long said:


> Which is why I asked ...
> It seems premature to eliminate models unless one is SURE there are zero problems with those models. The only thing we can say for sure is that all of the problems reported ... so far ... are with the HR24-500 - which means there is a problem with the AM21 and HR24-500 which needs to be looked at and fixed but doesn't eliminate the other models (although "no errors reported" is promising).
> 
> I'll let RAD make the final call ... it is his poll and I'm only here because of errors in voting ... but that's my opinion.


Guess I don't get it by having another option that says they're not having a problem. There are folks here that have posted that they don't have any problems with the HR24-500/AM21's either. Just adding an option for saying no problems on the doesn't really make it SURE either since someone with a problem may not see the poll and not vote that they are.

Please just leave it alone.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RAD said:


> Please just leave it alone.


I'm not changing anything.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Dang, I did not know the 500 was only NXP, I thought all HR24's were. That stinks.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

RAD said:


> Again, just a guess and a IMHO, the -500's use a totally chipset, NPX, that DirecTV hasn't used a tall on the HR2X's, while the -100 and -200's use Broadcom, the same as all the other HR2X's. Could be that the code for the AM21/USB interface has issues in the NPX box that the Broadcom boxes don't have.


Is it fact that the -500 uses a different chipset than the -100 and -200? Or is that just your guess? I couldn't tell by your post.

And when you say the -100 and -200 use Broadcom - "the same as all the other HR2X's", I assume you are referring to the brand Broadcom, and not the actual model of the Broadcom chip, right? What I'm trying to ask is even if the -100 and -200 use a Broadcom chip, surely it must be newer and more powerful than the Broadcom chip in my 2+ year old HR21s, right?

Are the -100 and -200 just as fast as the -500?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> Is it fact that the -500 uses a different chipset than the -100 and -200? Or is that just your guess? I couldn't tell by your post.
> 
> And when you say the -100 and -200 use Broadcom - "the same as all the other HR2X's", I assume you are referring to the brand Broadcom, and not the actual model of the Broadcom chip, right? What I'm trying to ask is even if the -100 and -200 use a Broadcom chip, surely it must be newer and more powerful than the Broadcom chip in my 2+ year old HR21s, right?
> 
> Are the -100 and -200 just as fast as the -500?


I was on the early field test group on the HR24-500's and we know it's a NPX chipset. As for the -100 and -200's I've been told that by a very reliable source on this site that they're Broadcom chipsets.

To clearify, the HR24-100/200's use Broadcomm chips they are newer versions then was are on the prior model HR2X's.

As for speed, check out the Second and Third looks, IIRC they also say those boxes are speed demons like the HR24-500.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the clarification. That NPX chipset in the -500 sure does look like a viable suspect as to why it's the only HR24 model having AM21 problems. That puts my mind to ease some as far as getting a -200. Now just to find a -200 somewhere...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

If the -500 is the only one with the NXP chipset it would explain a lot. OTOH, it doesn't mean that there isn't hope for these, just that much more software tweaking is probably needed. There are a few folks here with more than one HR24 type and it would be interesting to see their impressions.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Read my poll again


I did and the way it is phrased asks for a yes or no question. Your poll reads "Do you have a HR24 and having AM21/ATSC recurring problems". That is a yes or no question plain and simple.

Also by not getting no answers in the poll it's skewed and doesn't show what percentage are vs aren't. But hey, if you want a skewed poll whatever...


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

bobnielsen said:


> If the -500 is the only one with the NXP chipset it would explain a lot. OTOH, it doesn't mean that there isn't hope for these, just that much more software tweaking is probably needed. There are a few folks here with more than one HR24 type and it would be interesting to see their impressions.


I have two HR24-500s and I've yet to see an auto-reboot but I can recall three freezes on my -500s. Two required a RBR and one responded to removing the Access Card momentarily.

First solid freeze was induced by Media Share and the other occurred while watching delayed Live TV in buffer with absolutely no remote control input. I have seen more video freezing that recovers with the replay button using f/w 0x040D. Aside from the freezes, 40D has given one of my HR24-500s an occasional temper tantrum. It has gotten slow, lost the screen-saver, failed to auto-correct resolution coming out of VOD p/b, audio skipping and stuttering while video froze and even CC was causing yellow blocks to be displayed on the screen coming out of TP. And today, it lost the TV APPS icons and had a black bar stuck in its place that I couldn't get rid of w/o a menu restart. Like my three-year-old, I'm hoping it's only a passing stage that it'll grow out of and mature with age.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RunnerFL said:


> I did and the way it is phrased asks for a yes or no question. Your poll reads "Do you have a HR24 and having AM21/ATSC recurring problems". That is a yes or no question plain and simple.


The poll question is "Which manufactures model of the HR24 are you having ATSC/AM21 issue with?" ... seems straight forward. If you're having problems vote for the model(s) you're having problems with.

I believe it has been made clear that members not having problems are not being polled. If you have any doubts I hope that this statement clears that up.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Man, Directv kinda screwed us on the 500. I bet the 200's and 100's don't output the RGB that gave some of us a problem either


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> I did and the way it is phrased asks for a yes or no question. Your poll reads "Do you have a HR24 and having AM21/ATSC recurring problems". That is a yes or no question plain and simple.
> 
> Also by not getting no answers in the poll it's skewed and doesn't show what percentage are vs aren't. But hey, if you want a skewed poll whatever...


If all you do is read the topic of a thread with a poll without reading the OP to see more information then you probably shouldn't be voting in any of them.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I did and the way it is phrased asks for a yes or no question. Your poll reads "Do you have a HR24 and having AM21/ATSC recurring problems". That is a yes or no question plain and simple.
> 
> Also by not getting no answers in the poll it's skewed and doesn't show what percentage are vs aren't. But hey, if you want a skewed poll whatever...


[redacted], get over it and move on. I love getting email updates that just contain you complaining about a poll, that is not even yours...

The poll was established, to determine *ONLY* what models have the issue, and its *DOING* that.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

is there some one who can try a test?
find a recording that consistantly has problems, set 2 recordings an hour or two before the problem one (on different channels so it will have to switch channels at recording time).. see if the problems go away.. 

The problem I have been seeing is when left on an OTA channel for several hours, It then seems to lock up on the OTA channel.. I can switch to another channel and then back and it's fine again... I'm thinking the bad recordings are stemming from this bug..


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

My HR24-100's were on the installers truck as of July.


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

When I first got an HR24–100, it was unable to successfully tune 2 OTA stations at the same time using the AM21. It can handle one station, but trying to record two at a time or use double play caused both to begin pixelating and breaking up as if they were getting all of the bits. I have not tried this since the last NR software rolled out.

I am having ongoing issues with my HR24-500s picture freezing at random on OTA channels and failure to properly record OTA.


----------



## directdave (Sep 18, 2010)

cover said:


> When I first got an HR24-100, it was unable to successfully tune 2 OTA stations at the same time using the AM21. It can handle one station, but trying to record two at a time or use double play caused both to begin pixelating and breaking up as if they were getting all of the bits. I have not tried this since the last NR software rolled out.
> 
> I am having ongoing issues with my HR24-500s picture freezing at random on OTA channels and failure to properly record OTA.


I have exactly the same issue with both of my AM21s hooked to two different HR24-100s that I got via a Whole Home upgrade last week. These worked fine on the HR21s that they were connected to before. Whenever two OTA shows are recording at the same time (or when similarly using double play), both recordings are pixelated and drop in and out of reception. Change either of the channels to non-OTA and everything clears up on the OTA channel. It's almost as if there's something wrong with the USB drivers or hardware on the HR24s that cause them to not be able to handle two full MPEG 2 streams from the AM21 at the same time.

I hope this gets fixed sometime soon. This really puts a cramp in my football recording since I record off of OTA whenever possible to eliminate potential weather problems, especially during the winter. There's nothing quite like getting home from church on Sunday only to realize that my football games didn't record because there's snow on the dish. Please, DirecTV, give me my dual-OTA back!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Now that the fall season has begun in earnest, many new HR24's from summer installs may now be doing a lot more (or even their first) AM21 recording. Just curious if:


Is the -500 still having the AM21/ATSC problem? Or has recent software updates fixed it?
Are any -100 or -200 owners experiencing the AM21/ATSC problem?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> Now that the fall season has begun in earnest, many new HR24's from summer installs may now be doing a lot more (or even their first) AM21 recording. Just curious if:
> 
> 
> Is the -500 still having the AM21/ATSC problem? Or has recent software updates fixed it?
> Are any -100 or -200 owners experiencing the AM21/ATSC problem?


For #1 question, my HR24-500's at least running the latest software still have this problem. I see either the keep/delete as soon as I start playback or part way into a program it pops up even though history and time progress bar indicate a complete recording.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

OK, good to know about the -500. 

Still interested with the number of -100s and -200s in the field growing all the time if they're still immune to this problem.


----------



## bwclark (Nov 10, 2005)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2596004#post2596004


----------

